# Welcome back?



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I left HobbyTalk soon after Hank sold it, as it became very slow to load and would often freeze. I requested my account be deleted. It seems my account wasn't deleted, and now loads quickly. I tried PPECongress on FB, but that's mostly dealers lamenting about their business. I came here originally to help DIY's, and have come back for same. So as long as pages load ok and don't freeze, I'll try to help out. If 30yr is out there, I'm "back," Ken.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Glad you were able to find your issues resolved now. Verticel Scope has worked diligently to bring the site closer to the modern ages since the string of various other owners have given up on us after Hank sold the site in 2009 (?) IIRC. Looking forward to seeing you helping out the DIYers again. :cheers2:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

So far, so good. Much like it was back in Hank's day, so I'm here trying to help.


----------



## 7394 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ditto, same here


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Glad you were able to find your issues resolved now. Verticel Scope has worked diligently to bring the site closer to the modern ages since the string of various other owners have given up on us after Hank sold the site in 2009 (?) IIRC. Looking forward to seeing you helping out the DIYers again. :cheers2:


Milton Fox...I'm still here. What's with the Wacky Races avatar? Too cool...
And cheers!? You British?


----------

